# New AW Batteries



## Rob Fisher (4/11/14)

Due to the lack of genuine VTC4's and VTC5's everyone is looking for a replacement battery and AW have just released what looks to be a great replacement! They have stock and they do ship to SA!


And the bonus is they are button top batteries which I prefer.

*AW IMR 18650 2200mah 20A $12.95*
*AW IMR 18490 1200mah 18A $9.95*
*AW IMR 18350 800mah 12A $8.95*

http://sweet-vapes.com/mod-batteries-chargers/aw.html

I have some on their way and will report back as soon as they arrive!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Due to the lack of genuine VTC4's and VTC5's everyone is looking for a replacement battery and AW have just released what looks to be a great replacement! They have stock and they do ship to SA!
> View attachment 14633
> 
> And the bonus is they are button top batteries which I prefer.
> ...


You not planning a group buy Skipper?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> You not planning a group buy Skipper?



I want to test them first... I'm sure they will be OK but I have so much missing in the post right now I'm really nervous to make matters worse... I have 6 Fasttech orders somewhere on the planet! A crap load of Cyclones and Cyclops's somewhere between the UK and here... and 3 Woodvil Mini's, 2 Woodvil 18650's and a Grand LP/SL... and now batteries from two different sources heading my way...

When they all arrive and I get to test the batteries then maybe a group buy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I want to test them first... I'm sure they will be OK but I have so much missing in the post right now I'm really nervous to make matters worse... I have 6 Fasttech orders somewhere on the planet! A crap load of Cyclones and Cyclops's somewhere between the UK and here... and 3 Woodvil Mini's, 2 Woodvil 18650's and a Grand LP/SL... and now batteries from two different sources heading my way...
> 
> When they all arrive and I get to test the batteries then maybe a group buy.


Holy moly and here I'm only waiting on 1 ft parcel to arrive lol.
The good news is it moved today, only got shipped beginning of sept.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

